# Stucco repair



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am in the process of painting a very rough stucco house. I cant really wait to order any from my manufacturer (dryvit.) I really only need to repaiir a 6" hole and a few other holes where cable and phone jacks were. Its a pretty rough texture. What are you guys doing as far a getting stucco materials?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

boco said:


> I am in the process of painting a very rough stucco house. I cant really wait to order any from my manufacturer (dryvit.) I really only need to repaiir a 6" hole and a few other holes where cable and phone jacks were. Its a pretty rough texture. What are you guys doing as far a getting stucco materials?


----------

